# Creatine Ethyl Ester vs. Creatine Monohydrate?



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone used these before? I've heard taht creatine ethy ester is a joke and doesn't work and that creatine monohydrate is the real deal. Then I've heard others say that creatine ethyl ester works better than creatine monohydrate.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

I think monohydrate is a joke and CEE is the real deal but seems like everyone has a different opinion. In theory CEE should be better cause it's more soluble and absorbed better by the body. If you leave monohydrate in water or a shake for awhile it's basically worthless.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: re: Creatine Ethyl Ester vs. Creatine Monohydrate?*



Panic Prone said:


> If you leave monohydrate in water or a shake for awhile it's basically worthless.


NO, where did you here that? All I know if you mix it with something acidic it changes from creatine into creatinine and I guess then it becomes useless, but it would have to be a very strong acid, so people usually don't mix it with gatorade, orange juice, and basically things with citric acid.

CEE is supposedly absorbed by the body better, but I heard people have had some kidney problems after taking it. The way I look at it is CEE is relatively new and MONO has been around for a long time, I went with MONO and it's working for me. You can try both and see which works for you better. But whatever you chose make sure to drink plenty of water. Also if you just started working out don't take it theres no point, wait for atleast a year of working out.

I don't know that much about creatine, so u might want to go bodybuilding.com and search for creatine.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i just take 5g of the mono after every workout, dont really know how much it works


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive used monohydrate in the past. i liked it. never tried the other one though


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Creatine Ethyl Ester vs. Creatine Monohydrate?*



Hit_the_Lights said:


> [quote="Panic Prone":7219b]If you leave monohydrate in water or a shake for awhile it's basically worthless.


NO, where did you here that? All I know if you mix it with something acidic it changes from creatine into creatinine and I guess then it becomes useless, but it would have to be a very strong acid, so people usually don't mix it with gatorade, orange juice, and basically things with citric acid.

CEE is supposedly absorbed by the body better, but I heard people have had some kidney problems after taking it. The way I look at it is CEE is relatively new and MONO has been around for a long time, I went with MONO and it's working for me. You can try both and see which works for you better. But whatever you chose make sure to drink plenty of water. Also if you just started working out don't take it theres no point, wait for atleast a year of working out.

I don't know that much about creatine, so u might want to go bodybuilding.com and search for creatine.[/quote:7219b]

Thanks for input everyone.

I've been working out 5 or 6 years so I've definitely tested how far genetics will take me. I don't think I've reached my genetic limit yet but I think this may speed up my gains some. I currently drink over 128 ounces a day. Anyone have a particular brand of mono that you prefer over others you've tried? Or what brand are you currently taking? Did you get it online if so where and anyone know who's got the best deals pricewise?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: re: Creatine Ethyl Ester vs. Creatine Monohydrate?*



Hit_the_Lights said:


> [quote="Panic Prone":22d91]If you leave monohydrate in water or a shake for awhile it's basically worthless.


NO, where did you here that?

CEE is supposedly absorbed by the body better, but I heard people have had some kidney problems after taking it. The way I look at it is CEE is relatively new and MONO has been around for a long time, I went with MONO and it's working for me. You can try both and see which works for you better. But whatever you chose make sure to drink plenty of water. Also if you just started working out don't take it theres no point, wait for atleast a year of working out.

I don't know that much about creatine[/quote:22d91]

Creatine monohydrate is very unstable in water. It's pretty poorly absorbed by the body as well and some people have experienced kidney issues cause of it. You won't find a person that used CEE with the same side effects. Technology is a good thing!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Creatine Ethyl-Ester (CEE) is the most effective type of creatine. 

Just thought I would add this if anyone is indeed interested in trying creatine....CE2 Creatine Pills supplies great creatine that can work wonders when used correctly, so I would definitely recommend CE2 if you decide to take creatine. 

However, a healthy diet and lots of working out will grant you the same results...just not in such an unnatural amount of time.


As always, it's important to take your dose BEFORE workout to achieve energy and AFTER so that your muscles can heal quicker. And drink, drink, drink, drink (water).


----------

